# [SOLVED] doom 3 problem



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

I known that the game has been out for some time but i have just got round to playing it. I can only get as far as installing it and when i go to play it this pops up.

DOOM 1.0.1280 win-x86 Sep 10 2004 16:46:16
1666 MHz AMD CPU with MMX & 3DNow! & SSE
512 MB System Memory
256 MB Video Memory
Winsock Initialized
Hostname: hand-415aa67070
IP: ************
doom using MMX & SSE for SIMD processing
enabled Flush-To-Zero mode
------ Initializing File System ------
Loaded pk4 c:\program files\valve\steam\steamapps\common\doom 3 demo\demo\demo00.pk4 with checksum 0x851c03dd
Current search path:
c:\program files\valve\steam\steamapps\common\doom 3 demo/demo
c:\program files\valve\steam\steamapps\common\doom 3 demo\demo\demo00.pk4 (12234 files)
game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0
file system initialized.
--------------------------------------

Running in restricted demo mode.

----- Initializing Decls -----
------------------------------
Detected
1.67 GHz CPU
512 MB of System memory
256 MB of Video memory on an optimal video architecture

This system qualifies for Medium quality.
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
using ARB renderSystem
renderSystem initialized.
--------------------------------------
5150 strings read from strings/english.lang
Couldn't open journal files
couldn't exec editor.cfg
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec DoomConfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
5150 strings read from strings/english.lang
----- Initializing Sound System ------
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- R_InitOpenGL -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...registered window class
...registered fake window class
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'opengl32' ): succeeded
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetExtensionsStringARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSwapIntervalEXT
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPixelFormatAttribivARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPixelFormatAttribfvARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglChoosePixelFormatARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglCreatePbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPbufferDCARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleasePbufferDCARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglDestroyPbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglQueryPbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglBindTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleaseTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSetPbufferAttribARB
...calling CDS: ok
...created window @ 0,0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...PIXELFORMAT 7 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetExtensionsStringARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSwapIntervalEXT
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPixelFormatAttribivARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPixelFormatAttribfvARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglChoosePixelFormatARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglCreatePbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglGetPbufferDCARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleasePbufferDCARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglDestroyPbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglQueryPbufferARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglBindTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglReleaseTexImageARB
Couldn't find proc address for: wglSetPbufferAttribARB

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
mouse: DirectInput initialized.
keyboard: DirectInput initialized.
------------------------------------
sound: STEREO
X..GL_ARB_multitexture not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_env_combine not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_cube_map not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_env_add not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two not found
X..GL_ARB_texture_compression not found
X..GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic not found
X..GL_EXT_texture_lod not found
X..GL_1.4_texture_lod_bias not found
X..GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette not found
X..GL_EXT_texture3D not found
X..GL_EXT_stencil_wrap not found
X..GL_NV_register_combiners not found
X..GL_EXT_stencil_two_side not found
X..GL_ATI_separate_stencil not found
X..GL_ATI_fragment_shader not found
X..GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not found
X..GL_ARB_vertex_program not found
X..GL_ARB_fragment_program not found
********************
ERROR: The current video card / driver combination does not support the necessary features.
********************
Error during initialization
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL

On a download site where i got the demo from did a scan on my pc and says that the computer has the ability to play the game.

any help would be great.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: doom 3 problem*

I think that the problem is your VGA, it's built-in, shared with the mother board, so the driver doesn't support OpenGL required to run the game

Try to update the driver for the VGA, even if it's built in the board, go to the main board manufacturer site and search for a VGA update

(If ur VGA is not built in so please post it's brand, model, and driver)

Try to search for a software called Glsetup, it's a freeware that integrates OpenGL in the VGA driver, but I think it's only for win 98, try to find one for XP

Good luck


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: doom 3 problem*

i have a radion 9600 pro 256 mb card

I tried the whole updating the driver thing anyway and that has the problem fixed. I have tried to do this in the past and has never worked and now it works. well thats PC's for you. 

Thanks for your help RockmasteR for now I can finally play this game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: doom 3 problem*

Ur welcome, enjoy
Problem Solved...


----------

